# MoYu WeiLong 54.5mm 魔域威龙



## plusCubed (Jan 9, 2014)

http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-28528-1-1.html
Found this on the MoYu forum.

This cube appears to be a smaller version of the WeiLong V2 (or the WeiLong enhanced as the MoYu guys call it in Chinese).

*54.5MM Version WeiLong-Enhanced Announcement*
The 54.5mm WeiLong is designed for OH and cubers with smaller hands, with a size of 54.55mm.
The 54.55mm WeiLong has been tuned for OH and 2H speed-cubing.
The primary, white, black, and sticker-less versions have been arranged for production.
The sticker-less color scheme patent has been submitted.
The 54.5mm WeiLong's design is identical to the WeiLong 56.5mm enhanced.


----------



## rj (Jan 9, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-28528-1-1.html
> Found this on the MoYu forum. Realized I've been posting mostly stuff from there :S No I'm not related to MoYu in any way, just been going on there a lot since there are stuff like this that I don't find anywhere here. If you guys have other Chinese forums you think I should pay attention to, I'll be happy to translate anything (I know about MF8 forums and this).
> 
> This cube is a smaller version of the WeiLong V2 (or the WeiLong enhanced as the MoYu guys call it in Chinese). Most of the post has been copied from the WeiLong V2 post made by them, so I omitted that part, mostly because it's way too long. You guys know what WeiLong is, right?  I think I'm going to get this one for OH.
> ...



I'm so getting this. I have to. I'm the Weilong king, anyway.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 9, 2014)

Lol yes


----------



## kcl (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll be getting this. I like Weilongs and I've wished I could use mine for OH.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 9, 2014)

rj said:


> I'm so getting this. I have to. I'm the Weilong king, anyway.



Did you even have to say this?


----------



## rj (Jan 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I'll be getting this. I like Weilongs and I've wished I could use mine for OH.



#KennanHasSmallHands.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 9, 2014)

I will be getting this too.


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've been waiting for 55 mm weilong, and I will order one for sure!


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 9, 2014)

Now if only we had the freedom here to place a topic requesting about 10 testers to give an unbiased opinion on the cube..


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 9, 2014)

Any informations about the release date?


----------



## plusCubed (Jan 10, 2014)

mati1242 said:


> Any informations about the release date?



Well, in the same thread they have started the testers selection thing (for China), which they will choose on the 15th, but other than that I have no idea.


----------



## kcl (Jan 10, 2014)

rj said:


> #KennanHasSmallHands.



Ehh not that small. I just prefer a smaller cube for OH


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 10, 2014)

I used to use a 55mm ZC as my main until I switch to the WeiLong. I guess I've got a decision to make.



rj said:


> I'm so getting this. I have to. I'm the Weilong king, anyway.



There's no need to quote the opening post if you are the 1st to reply.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 10, 2014)

the people who are testing the Weilong v2 57mm are getting one of these also (Calvin said 54.8mm).


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 10, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-28528-1-1.html
> Found this on the MoYu forum.
> 
> This cube appears to be a smaller version of the WeiLong V2 (or the WeiLong enhanced as the MoYu guys call it in Chinese).
> ...


When do you think this would release?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 10, 2014)

Kesava Kirupa said:


> When do you think this would release?



When they release it!

It's available for preorder on HKNow so likely within a month.


----------



## plusCubed (Jan 11, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> the people who are testing the Weilong v2 57mm are getting one of these also (Calvin said 54.8mm).



Hm.... just checked the tester thread... Sorry for not seeing it on that post, thought I found something new.

That's weird though. Size change or rounding? I'm not sure. MoYu says 54.5mm on all of their posts on the various Chinese forums. Anyway, don't think that'll make a difference!


----------

